# Good Bye Jose, thanks for everything



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Many things may come to mind when you speak of Jose Calderon (not that good of a defender), but things that stand out were his 

1. DESIRE TO PLAY HARD FOR THIS TEAM
2. HIS HUMBLENESS IN TAKING A LESSER ROLE
3. HIS OFFENSIVE SKILLSET (PASSING/SHOOTING)

So for all that, thanks Jose. You will be missed and people will cheer for you when you come back to play against the Raptors. Kind of like when JYD was traded and came back. A fan favorite, that didn't play to his contract, but played with tons of passion. 

Good luck in Charlotte and hope you keep that wonderful character of yours. You will be missed.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

??? Link?

Charlotte?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i really think he would have done great next season with the athletes we got. hate to see him go. he's a player i think we should have kept. jack and barbosa are huge downgrades.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

http://nba.fanhouse.com/2010/07/12/raptors-jose-calderon-bobcats/



> It didn't take long for Toronto GM Bryan Colangelo to reverse that trend, though. Turkoglu, as reported Sunday, is off to Phoenix for Leandro Barbosa, while Calderon and roleplaying big man Reggie Evans will be moved to Charlotte for forward Boris Diaw and center Tyson Chandler. The contracts of Barbosa and Diaw expire in 2012. Chandler and Evans have contracts which expire next summer.
> 
> In the moves, Colangelo managed to knock out almost $33 million in total future commitments. And with Diaw able to fill Turkoglu's small forward position, Chandler likely to team with Andrea Bargnani up front and Jack ready to take over for Calderon, it's hard to argue Toronto got much worse with this new set of trades.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Calderon is a good fit for teams that have good interior defenders. On a team like ours we just can't afford guys driving past him every possession.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Good luck Jose, all the best!


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Jose needs a change of scenery. He became the scapegoat and whipping boy for the casual fan. His deficiencies were magnified by much of the fanbase. I think he may shine in a Larry Brown system that asks PG to play the right way.

Perimeter players on the Spurs have been blown by all the time, but they have Duncan and also had guys like Nazr, Rasho, David Robinson also there to close up any lanes and encourage players to stay out of the lane.

The MIL system directs penetrating guards at Bogut in a similar way. No PG can keep another PG out of the lane one on one. That is a fact.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

http://www.thestar.com/sports/basketball/nba/raptors/article/835197--charlotte-deal-called-off-jose-still-a-raptor-for-now

we may have to go back to the drawing board to trade Jose


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

^ Yeah MJ stuck his hand out after the deal had been agreed to in principle and now it looks like it won't happen.


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

Never plan the celebration until the game has been won.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow that's tough for all the players involved in the cats and raptors. How can the Bobcats GM get credibility when the owner veto's his trade? When its agreed, it should be agreed. Might as well have Jordan man the GM role if the GM has no flexibility to work his roster. 

Bad move from the Bobcats as an organization.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Shows MJ in a terrible light. This is peoples lives he is messing with. Once an agreement is made, it should be honoured. 

I wasn't a huge fan of the trade as I dislike Diaw but I still want to move Jose. 

I hope all this doesn't put us in a bad position as teams now know we're trying to push Jose.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i guess it really was too good to be true. it does feel like a practical joke, though. this summer has been unreal.

peace


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Charlotte just traded Chandler and Anjica to Dallas for Dampier, Najera, and Carroll.

I don't understand that trade from Charlotte's point of view. What did they gain?


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

speedythief said:


> Charlotte just traded Chandler and Anjica to Dallas for Dampier, Najera, and Carroll.
> 
> I don't understand that trade from Charlotte's point of view. What did they gain?


they get matt carroll back. a fan favorite, excellent shooter, horrible defender and not to mention unathletic. He's awesome on nba live 08' however. ha. :baseldance:


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Charlotte just traded Chandler and Anjica to Dallas for Dampier, Najera, and Carroll.
> 
> I don't understand that trade from Charlotte's point of view. What did they gain?


I think Dampier's contract is what they wanted, which is instant relief because its not guaranteed money and they can waive him right away to save money. Carroll is the cost for getting Dampier's contract. 

I guess Jose stays now. No good bye yet 

http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5377055


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Welcome back for now Jose!

That is a better for Charlotte, I am sure we will see something good for the Raptors soon.


----------



## TDotBaller (Apr 17, 2010)

does this mean no turkoglu for barbosa? Nice move by MJ, you think he would step in and atleast veto the trade for one that would make sense for Charlotte..Haha.....


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The Turk deal is still going through. 

We WIN!


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm a bit bummed out about not getting Chandler but again it means that we aren't getting Diaw either. I'm glad that Turk is gone though. Even if Calderon ends up staying (Which I doubt) it wouldn't be the end of the world. Our rebuilding process is a lot easier now that Turk is out of the way.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

^i'm bummed we couldnt get chandler.. not a huge diaw fan since we did sign klieza to an offersheet.. in chandler we were going to a true starting center that fitted out run and gun team that plays defense, grab boards, as well as alter some shots for us down low.


----------

